# THIOKOL 4T REGRISTRATION PAGE



## socal4t12

Please use this thread if you have a THIOKOL 4T series cat. Enter your dash plate info (model, date manufactured, serial#, date shipped, ect). Please include a picture of your cat and or dash plate. In my searches, Im looking at finding out just how many 4T's are still out there, how the serial numbers were given out, and any non-stock mods that have been done. In the future, it would be nice to actually make a website that can be used as a real registration page. Spread the news to all those out there that still have these beasts lurking in their yards.


----------



## socal4t12

Mine:::::

THIOKOL TRACKMASTER
4t10
SERIAL# 183
MANUFACTURED 1961
DATE SHIPPED 1/5/62
CONTRACT# 40-604-11615
ENGINE...FORD 223
TRANNY..BORG WARNER    T-87    3 speed
POWER DIVIDER
DANA 70 TWIN REAR AXLES

POSSIBLE USAF# AY618

see my photos in the gallery for more pics.


----------



## Melensdad

GREAT IDEA.   

I will make this page a "Sticky" page so it always stays near the top of the forum, it will be a nice resource for all you Thiokol owners who were unable to find and buy a vastly superior Snow Track (like mine!)    But seriously, we have a bunch of Thiokol owners here and it will make a good way to gather information and maintain it in a simple spot for future reference.

I also made the Thiokol "600" registration page a "Sticky" thread so it will be near the top of the Forums list along with this one.


----------



## bkvail

http://www.geocities.com/snow_toaster

1961 Thiokol 4T trackmaster - tag on dash reads ''AX618'' - and that is the number we used to register it with DOL since it had no other tags.

Original color was the dark powder blue

there was no power divider in it when we bought it unfortunately - so some modifications were necessary - 

Original 223 swapped for a Ford 300
Original tranny swapped for a Ford automatic
Original twin dana's swapped for diff from a 78 Bombardier model 250 (new ring/pinion which had to be flipped in order to get the correct rotation since there was no power divider) - looking for a brownie now to lower the gearing





I also have done a custom Thiokol embroidery design that I can do on hats/shirts/bags - anything I can fit in my embroidery machine basically!  These are some of the shirts I did for Black Diamond Custom Cats (I think they were in Michigan?).





Brian and Karin Vail
Hamilton, WA


----------



## socal4t12

thiokol 4t4  
1962
Serial# 260
Wasilla, Alaska


----------



## Thiokol2track

mine: 
   Model-  4T2 
   Ser.      250
   Eng. ser. no.  5675-615KB
   Capacity   1800 Lbs.
   Year of Manufacture  1962
   Registration No.__________
   Fsn. ___________
   Insp stamp   RMW 
   Shippping wt.  4410 Lbs.
   Overall height   84 in. 
   Overall width    94 in.
   Lenght    142 in. 
   warranty   -3-


----------



## Thiokol2track

the day the 4t2 came home


----------



## Mainer

The black diamond 4T10 photo history (abbreviated).  Power-divider (not-diff), based unit, of course.  From $2,500 to $25,000!  See other posts on the forum for other 'current state' photos.


----------



## Mainer

Hot-Hot-Hot!!!
The dual-shafted (power-divider-powered) Trackmaster snow dragster!


----------



## Mainer

Another 4T10
Love the paint.


----------



## Mainer

One of the original model Trackmasters (4VL)
Luv those wood/metal 'composite' grousers.


----------



## Mainer

Another 4T10
Plate registration data held private by owner


----------



## Mainer

A 4T2
Registration plate data held private by owner


----------



## Bobcat

What's the deal with all the private dataplate stuff? It's not like you can get their address or credit card info from it.


----------



## Mainer

...and yet another... the yin of the yan of the Ghost I missed


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Mainer said:


> ...and yet another... the yin of the yan of the Ghost I missed




I Think I know where that picture came from.... sure looks like Barracks in Michigan with the radar in the back.... Huh?


----------



## Mainer

... on an island far away...


----------



## socal4t12

somewhere in New Mexico.


----------



## bkvail

Mainer said:


> Another 4T10
> Love the paint.



The TRAILER on this one is very nice!  Would love something like that!  It's just perfect!  I'm not fond of the white paint on top myself, but at least the rest of orange


----------



## bkvail

Mainer said:


> Another 4T10
> Plate registration data held private by owner




wonder why this one only has the two back/side windows instead of three?


----------



## tomelroy

My first 4t10!
Just rolled in today at 1:00 AM.  ~600 miles journey on the bus, bus was included in the deal.
1962 4T10
#186
shipped 2-2-62


----------



## Mainer

Very cool.  I was chatting to a guy for a while about one that was described just like this... he had restored it and donated it to the gov't but he had said it was a 601 and he knew cats...man, I was after him for MONTHS on that one then gave up when they decided to keep it but maybe they flip-flopped... maybe just a coincidence! Very nice setup... BUS INCLUDED!  Wow.

Ahh.. nope... just modifying my post... found this one you just bought.  Colorado.  Different guy.  Cool find though!  I can breath well as that 601 is still out there calling...


----------



## Bobcat

Just saw that rig for sale at SafetyOne. Almost went for it, but I would rather have a 601. No more 601s for Painer Mainer!


----------



## Mainer

ok, ok.  I need to have one 4T4 and maybe some more 602's... but any 601's I'll forward.  I may be all done as well... who knows.  Focus is a 4T4 but I should just stop now.  But, with that said, I reserve the right to grab 4T10's though given some folks don't like them due to maintenance, blah, blah, and they can be more reasonably priced so I can beef up the numbers...and they have the unique personality with the power divider... infrastructure only an enthusiast can luv.  LOL. 

ps... I saw it somewhere else ... I believe he didn't pick it up at safety one ???


----------



## tomelroy

Bobcat said:


> Just saw that rig for sale at SafetyOne. Almost went for it, but I would rather have a 601. No more 601s for Painer Mainer!



The guy i got if from must have had it on consignment, but i did not get it from safteyone.  But i did call them for fun, they said they wanted 12k for it...what a deal!


----------



## bkvail

tomelroy said:


> The guy i got if from must have had it on consignment, but i did not get it from safteyone.  But i did call them for fun, they said they wanted 12k for it...what a deal!



LOL - mind asking what you DID pay for it?  I imagine quite a bit less than $12K......


----------



## Bobcat

He got it for a pretty darn good price. Even I'd have gone for it at that price. SafetyOnes price wasn't even including the bus!! Got it out of Monte Vista, right? Don't know how I missed it, I went through there a few months ago and I'm usually pretty good at spotting these things from the road. 

http://www.safetyoneinc.com/safetyoneinc-cgi-bin/catalog?action=display&id=81


----------



## tomelroy

yes, Monte Vista and that pic is in the same field were were test driving it in....  It was parked behind a barn and some out buildings..well hidden.  I found it for sale when i typed 4t10 on a  google search.  It was close enough for me to consider and so I hired a pilot to fly me and my buddy out to look it over.   We knew about the bus so if we liked it we drove home.... if not we flew back.  2 hour in a plane 14 hours in a bus!


----------



## Mainer

yup... here are the remnants...
http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache...14&b=4023+trackmaster+4t10&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=5

so close and yet so far... 
But then again...Bob has a 4T10 just sitting around ITCHING for him to buy it... but he won't!  Grrrrrr!  8(

Found it couple nights ago...pre-safetyone ...but of course...that was TOOOOOOOOO late!  LOL

With that being said... it shows how safety one operates.  They did the same thing with that spryte not long ago... took it in, blasted it with paint (right over the lettering), and tossed it up for something ridiculous more.

On the 1450 on eBay right now... someone posed a question..."What would one of these go for.." the answer came ... new $100-140K...  of course that did not answer the question.

Anyway, safetyone is awesome and unparalleled for safety courses, etc... but their machines are pricey and from what folks have consistently told me...they take them in and resell them w/o any work.  They've not been to active over the last 12-18 months...having this Trackmaster is surprising...but it was nearby so I think that's how it happened.

The bus combo thing is just TOOOOOOOOOOOO cool.


----------



## Mainer

Bobcat said:


> ...No more 601s for Painer Mainer!



I've thought more about it... I say YES!  *MORE* 601's for thy Mainer!


----------



## Mainer

ps... $12K is insane.

But y'all ... Boggie has a good 601 that I'm sure you could pry from his iron fist...with some sweet talk... (interpretation... ask Karin to sweet talk it away).


----------



## Bobcat

He says it's no longer available.


----------



## Mainer

like a ghost...now you see it...now you don't!


----------



## Bobcat

*1962 4T10 SN 271*



> Model=4T10
> Capacity=2800
> Serial Number=271
> Engine Serial Number=6381-C10KB
> USAF Registration Number=
> Inspected By=RMW
> FSN=
> Contract Number=
> Shipping Weight=5060
> Gross Vehicle Weight=7860
> Overall Height=89"
> Width=93.5"
> Length=151"
> Warranty=3mos
> Ship Date=8/31/62



Owner won't budge off of $8500, and he can afford to sit on it until he finds that special someone.


----------



## Bobcat

Mainer said:


> <snip>
> But then again...Bob has a 4T10 just sitting around ITCHING for him to buy it... but he won't!  Grrrrrr!  8(
> <snip>



That itch has been scratched.


----------



## Bobcat

> Model=4T10
> Capacity=2800lb
> Serial Number=178
> Year of Manufacture=1962
> Engine Serial Number=4935-T11KG
> USAF Registration Number=61B2760
> Inspected By=
> FSN=2320-856-2153
> Contract Number=40-604-11615
> Shipping Weight=5060lb
> Gross Vehicle Weight=5060lb
> Overall Height=89
> Width=93.5
> Length=151in
> Warranty=3 Months
> Ship Date=05Jan1962



Found on a ranch near Goldendale, WA. Owner had it sitting in their yard for a few years hoping to eventually repair it. They recovered it from the ranch of a friend where it had sat on a hillside for many years. That owner had acquired it from either a govt agency or utility company. They used it to reach the ranch in the winter and to carry family and friends on ski outings. At some point it broke down enroute and there it sat for many, many years. It's first career was in the service of the USAF. Now it has been delivered into the less than deserving hands of SnoOps. He hopes to gut the power divider setup and install an automatic transmission with an OC12 differential. We shall see...

One down, two more to recover.


----------



## shopman

Purchased off Ebay from the terrible Ivan in Greeley, CO. He had repainted "everything" and many problems to start with, but seems to drive OK and has some good things... New tracks, wheels, tires, interior tweeks - I'm optimistic and hope to work on restoring it as we go, then do a real one sometime in the future. Will be used as our transportation to our cabin and haul friends up the mountain for backcountry skiing... and hopefully more as we go along!


----------



## shopman

Follow up Information for My 4T10 above...
Now resides in Pitkin, CO Cabin at 10,000 Ft

1962 4T10  Thiokol Trackmaster
Serial #271
Original Engine #6381-C10KB
Capacity 2800 lbs
Registration No. - none
Ins Stamp - RMW
Shipping WT - 5060 lb
Gross Vehicle WT - 7860 lb
Overall Height - 89 in
Width - 93.5 in
Length - 151 in
Warranty - 3 mo
Ship Date - 8-31-62

Has Original Ford Industrial 223 Engine, Borg-Warner T-87 3 speed, Power Divider with Twin Dana Rear Ends


----------



## crafttree

Model                  4t10

Manfactured          1962

Contract               40-604-11615

Ship date              3-8-62

Modifications

300 6cyl ford   c6 ford auto trans   oc-15 rear end    601 tracks


----------



## Charlie S.

Model: 4T4
Serial: 303
Manfactured: 1963
Contract NONE
Ship date 8-21-63


----------



## socal4t12

Glad to see folks still posting their cats here for tracking. Its amazing the history behind whats left out there. My 4t10 has been put on the far back burner, due to the recent acquisition of  a DMC 3700! It will be shown here in the next few months. Im planning a van/vw bus body for it.


----------



## Raydon

Here is the beginning of my journey with a 4t-10.


----------



## Raydon

Here is what it looked like under construction


----------



## Mike8623

Kinda off topic here guys but, anyone out there willing to sell the drive sprockets off their machine, I'm interested.

Also, just where is the registration plaque located?


----------



## Mike8623

OK guys, I found my registration tag, it was riveted just over the top of the drivers door, here is what it says as best as I can get it typed on here.


                                        TRACKMASTER
                                        EXPERIMENTAL
             Model No. 4T8W                                 Serial No. 104
             No. of Passengers   8
                                         Utah Scientific
                                      Research Foundation
                                        in affiliation with
                                     Utah State University
                   Logan                                             Utah
                                          Pat. Pending

there you go, I guess mine was originally a 8 passenger, I thought it was a 2 passenger,

Anyway, does anyone have a set of driver sprockets off a machine that they decided not do anything with, I sure could use a set, mine are toast and winter is coming.


Well guys the wording on the tag didn't come out as I layed it out in the post before submitting it.....but it is all on the post


----------



## Loneoutrider

Thiokol 4T8 N
Serial #262
Year 1962
Engine Ford 223 Inline Six 
Three speed manual transmission 
Power Divider  YES!

Came complete with many dead mice / several pounds of nest
Also came with 1001 questions!

It loaded on tilt bed trailer under it's own power!

Wife and I moving off-grid so this will be regular transportation.
Ten mile trip to where pickup is parked (mid Nov- mid May)+-

Pics to follow


----------



## Cidertom

Dear Loneoutrider:
Welcome to the insanity.  
As you dispense with the mice carcass, keep us apprised, with lots of pictures, of your progress.  You might consider starting a new thread in the restoration and modification forum, all the while posting specific questions in the repairs and parts.

And remember the  snow-cat restoration motto:
No Learning Curve Too Steep, No Pockets Too Deep  

Have fun, stay safe.
CT


----------



## Loneoutrider

Here are pics of my 4T8 and the data plate. 
Took it for about a 3/4 mile test drive today. Success!


----------



## Idaho4T4

Hello all!  I'm new to the forum.  I own a 1963 4T4 Trackmaster in Idaho.  Had it for 30 years in the family.  Pulled it out of the shop and have begun to refurb it after 20 years of sitting indoors.  Need to recondition the rear drive sprockets as the rubber is worn off.  Any ideas of where to do that/moulds available, replacement parts etc...  Any help would be appreciated.  I'll look for the info plate/serial number.  I haven't seen one yet.  Where are they normally located?


----------



## tomelroy

data tag is often found under the shag carpet!


----------



## socal4t12

socal4t12 said:


> Mine:::::
> 
> THIOKOL TRACKMASTER
> 4t10
> SERIAL# 183
> MANUFACTURED 1961
> DATE SHIPPED 1/5/62
> CONTRACT# 40-604-11615
> ENGINE...FORD 223
> TRANNY..BORG WARNER    T-87    3 speed
> POWER DIVIDER
> DANA 70 TWIN REAR AXLES
> 
> POSSIBLE USAF# AY618
> 
> see my photos in the gallery for more pics.


Selling my project.
https://www.forumsforums.com/threads/4t10-183-for-sale-3-500-00.92592/


----------

